# Effexor XR



## 17744 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello,I'm new to this forum, but not to this Groupee. I'm also a member on the Graves' site.I've been going through a rough time lately. I have made major changes in my life in hopes I can get myself back to where I feel normal.The biggest change (not including selling out my business) I've made, is found a new physician. He is starting me on 37.5mg Effexor XR, in hopes of pulling me out of this mess, after I took it upon myself to quit Paxil.I have a script for 30 days, in which time I need a whole whack of bloodwork done(DONE), a physical(NEXT WEEK), followed by a discussion appointment on the 24th.This is the second time on this drug for me. Last time it was for depression. This time I believe it is to treat GAD, though I believe he thinks I'm still depressed.Any feedback regarding this topic would greatly be appreciated.tup


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, I am just seeing this. I was on Effexor XR 37.5 mg for two years. I didn't help the depression, but it helped with GAD...also it helped with the ibs spasms. Hope you are feeling better...BTW..I've recently changed from Effexor to Lexapro, and feel 100% better on it than the Effexor. Not all meds are the same for each person, but I wanted to share anyway!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello tuppence and welcome
 






I take effexor for depression and it has made me life that much more bearable, to be honest i think id be in a hellava mess if i was not taking anti-depressants.. good luck with it..


----------



## 17744 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi all,I'm about a week into the new med now. I'm happy to say the electrical sensations have already disapated. That helps out sooo much.I have concerns though as my bowels stopped up already. WOW, how can that change so radically? Maybe this is worse. Any suggestions on what one can take to help with regularity, if this should now be the problem? I already drink lots of water.I'm on days off right now, and that really helps me to relax down. It's kind of sad though as I just sold out my business and found employment elsewhere for 3 days a week, to help unload my stress. I was so looking forward to the extra time off, and it seems my days off are wasted as I'm not quite up to par.My hisband is very understanding and I believe is trying to be pro active with this condition I'm facing.Having support like this allows one to vent, and that is soothing in itself.bye for now.


----------

